# Thomas Smyth: A pure church is missionary-minded



## Reformed Covenanter (May 9, 2020)

By her original constitution the Church was formed for conquest, and, like every other army when she becomes inactive, she must become demoralized. Active operations for extending her dominion, instead of impairing her internal energies, are the only means of increasing her efficiency. A pure church, properly accomplishing all local objects, and yet destitute of a missionary spirit that is of an active, zealous and diffusive character, is a contradiction.

No such church ever long existed, and from the very nature of things, cannot possibly exist. Internal spirituality, living piety, and sound doctrine, cannot coexist in churches, or individuals, with the absence of a missionary spirit. The form of godliness may be manifested, but the power is wanting. The external lineaments of faith may be assumed, but withdraw the mask and you behold only a dead corpse. ...

For the reference, see Thomas Smyth: A pure church is missionary-minded.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## scottmaciver (May 9, 2020)

I like that quote, particularly, "a pure church, properly accomplishing all local objects, and yet destitute of a missionary spirit that is of an active, zealous and diffusive character, is a contradiction."


----------



## Pergamum (May 9, 2020)

Great quote

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scottmaciver (May 10, 2020)

It raises the question of, what would constitute, "properly accomplishing all local objects?"


----------

